# Looking For A 23Rs



## lvincent (Aug 21, 2010)

Looking for a 23rs Outback.
We have 3 kids and have seen these trailers at the campgrounds and love their layout.
I live in New, Brunswick Canada on the Maine border.
I teach school so I have another 2 weeks to find one.
Must be in excellent condition with absolutely no damage ever. Non smoker.
Regards,
LeRoy


----------



## Jim B (Mar 26, 2010)

Hi

I just sent you a private message.


----------

